# Adopting Out: 2 Squeekers



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

*Adopting Out: 2 Squeekers/Fledglings*

Hello. Have one mostly black and one almost brown fledglings. They are parent raised, healthy. Weaned. From two different lofts. They are highflying and tumbling type birds. I am in Los Angeles. Will keep the birds for 7 days.


----------

